# Scrub plane, bevel up or down?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Silly question I know but I've ordered a Stanley #40 and can't seem to find this info anywhere.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Down


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Much appreciated... Will probably one of the shortest threads yet. thanks again.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

For future reference, no matter the plane, you can't hardly go wrong using the following rule of thumb:
The blade should be installed with the maker's stamp visible (face up) when assembled


----------

